# Lug Key missing! Best plan?



## dub_gurl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi all. Went to change my brakes yesterday (light has been on for a bit..) and to my surprise, VW has decided to fool all of those nasty 'stock VW wheel' thieves and put a key lug on there







. Of course I ripped my car apart looking for this idiotic tool. To no avail. My question is whats the best plan of action here? Should I go to the dealership (ugh..) and buy a new key? But how much is that going to cost me? And what if I loose the damn thing again? But if I dont get a new key, than how on earth am I going to get these ones out!? 
Any suggestions or been there done that would be great!! 

_Modified by GTI4ever975 at 4:36 PM 1-11-2010_


_Modified by GTI4ever975 at 4:37 PM 1-11-2010_


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Lug Key missing! Best plan? (GTI4ever975)*

You have 2 choices as I see it.
1) Go to the dealer and get a new key. They will take a box of different ones and try them until they find the right one. Either buy the wheel key if you want the locks or buy 4 replacement lug bolts.
2) Go to a tire store and see if they can remove the locks with a universal tool. Buy 4 replacement lug bolts to replace the locks. 
Did you look for it in the trunk where the jack and lug wrench are located? Just be thankful that you didn't have a flat on the side of the road somewhere.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Lug Key missing! Best plan? (GTI4ever975)*

The key is (or was) in your glove compartment when you bought the car. If you bought it used... the previous owner "misplaced" it.








The above advice is right on the money. I would try the tire store first, they do this sort of thing all the time, and would have replacement nuts, or can send you to a Pep Boys or similar to get new ones if they don't stock them in your application.








Or, just trade your car in and get a new one...








P.S.: You're a "CHIC" and _you're _doing your _brakes?_ I think I love you...










_Modified by Boogety Boogety at 7:17 AM 1-12-2010_


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Lug Key missing! Best plan? (GTI4ever975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI4ever975* »_.....VW has decided to fool all of those nasty 'stock VW wheel' thieves and put a key lug on there .... Of course I ripped my car apart looking for this idiotic tool. .....But if I dont get a new key, than how on earth am I going to get these ones out!? 

Assume you checked the key's original place in the tool holder in the enter of the spare. Of course keeping it there would provide reduced protection.
As you likely have been driving around a while without knowledge of where the key was, what was you plan if you had a flat/damaged tire while away from home?








You think VW providing some protection for wheel pilfery was not a good idea?


----------



## dub_gurl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Lug Key missing! Best plan? (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_ 
P.S.: You're a "CHIC" and _you're _doing your _brakes?_ I think I love you...









_Modified by Boogety Boogety at 7:17 AM 1-12-2010_

Yes darling, I do my own brakes, oil, plugs, wires, air filters, ummm, oh yea, and when I was 24 I owned a 1986 Ford Mustang GT and I tore the engine out and completely rebuilt it with so many mods that it pushed 460 HP....mmm, that was a fun ride!








I grew up in a gear head house, and watched my brother and father do every mechanical thing imaginable. I love being able to fix my own ****. Its very liberating!


----------



## dub_gurl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Lug Key missing! Best plan? (GTINC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTINC* »_
Assume you checked the key's original place in the tool holder in the enter of the spare. Of course keeping it there would provide reduced protection.
As you likely have been driving around a while without knowledge of where the key was, what was you plan if you had a flat/damaged tire while away from home?








You think VW providing some protection for wheel pilfery was not a good idea?

I think it was i horrendous idea! After posting here I started to hunt around to other forums, and there are a lot of issues with people buying used dubs, getting a flat and suddenly being SOL. I guess that would have been me. Luckily my brother has a flatbed, so I wouldn't have to pay for a tow, but still he would grumble and complain the entire time.
I would like to pop the mastermind behind this in the head....


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Lug Key missing! Best plan? (GTI4ever975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI4ever975* »_
I think it was i horrendous idea! After posting here I started to hunt around to other forums, and there are a lot of issues with people buying used dubs, getting a flat and suddenly being SOL. 
I would like to pop the mastermind behind this in the head....









I dunno; I have owned my 2001 Jetta for 9 years and the key is still kept right where it is supposed to be. How hard can it be not to lose it?


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Lug Key missing! Best plan? (GTI4ever975)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI4ever975* »_Yes darling, I do my own brakes, oil, plugs, wires, air filters, ummm...

Then I _am _in love. I bet you're as lovely as you are intelligent. I wish you many happy miles of motoring.








Go get you new locks and a key, and keep it in your glove box forever. It's been a loooong time since I bought a second-hand car, but they always have vital items missing... since back in the day, one of the things I _always _did and continue doing, even on my new cars, is go home right after I get the car, and change a tire. Seriously. Inevitably, if/when you _do _get a flat, it's 1am, it's raining/almost freezing, the flat's on the traffic side, I can't get a cell signal, the closest house has some toothless ol' boy still awake on the porch picking out _Dueling Banjos_, and there's only a four-foot muddy shoulder. In a case like that, I want to _know _how to remove and change the #&%@*x! wheel before I find a bar so I can dry off and recover my sanity. Better to find out you need the key in your driveway than on the road...


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Lug Key missing! Best plan? (Boogety Boogety)*


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Lug Key missing! Best plan? (DUTCHMANia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUTCHMANia* »_









LMFAO!!!!!!! that'll do it


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Lug Key missing! Best plan? (GTI4ever975)*

As mentioned earlier, the Dealer will be your best best as they have the tool kit.
Kit and one of many different key patterns.


----------



## bink_420 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Lug Key missing! Best plan? (Eric D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric D* »_As mentioned earlier, the Dealer will be your best best as they have the tool kit.
Kit and one of many different key patterns.

















Cars thefts BFF


----------



## RedTDIowner (Mar 2, 2007)

randyvr6 said:


> I have owned my 2001 Jetta for 9 years and the key is still kept right where it is supposed to be. How hard can it be not to lose it?


Real easy to lose if the mechanic that works on your car forgets to put it back. This week it happened to me for the third time in the 11 years I have owned my Jetta. Very frustrating!


----------



## stevegmu (Jul 25, 2011)

Not sure I see the point of having wheel bolt locks. If a thief wants to steel my wheels and sees one of the bolts has a lock on it, he'll just steal the car. If he is a proficient thief, he either has the correct socket for them, or defeats the lock. Either way, I would lose my wheels. I'd also rather be out a set of wheels, than the car. 
Seems wheel locks were invented to increase dealer add-ons and sales of aftermarket parts. They basically just frustrate owners, not criminals.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

RedTDIowner said:


> Real easy to lose if the mechanic that works on your car forgets to put it back. This week it happened to me for the third time in the 11 years I have owned my Jetta. Very frustrating!


So how dumb is it to turn the car over to a stranger and not check for the key when you pick up the car? :screwy:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

stevegmu said:


> Not sure I see the point of having wheel bolt locks. If a thief wants to steel my wheels and sees one of the bolts has a lock on it, he'll just steal the car. If he is a proficient thief, he either has the correct socket for them, or defeats the lock. Either way, I would lose my wheels. I'd also rather be out a set of wheels, than the car.
> Seems wheel locks were invented to increase dealer add-ons and sales of aftermarket parts. They basically just frustrate owners, not criminals.


You have a dumb opinion, IMO.


----------

